# store bought water and ph



## Placeb0 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok, So I was buying Wal mart gallon spring water for a lil while, weird thing is that when I add just 1 drop of my ph down to the water the ph will drop almost a whole point, making it a pain in the *** when the ph is like 6.9 and I am trying to get it to 6.5. So to find a solution I went from store to store trying to find water that will work with my ph down better or have a closer ph to 6.5 and I found it! Across the street from my house there is a Dollar General with this gallon water called Melwood Springs, it has a red cap on it. It consitantly ph's 6.4-6.6. Not to mention when I am adding nutes to it and the ph starts to go up, my ph down wont make it drop drastically making it super easy to ph even if needed. just thought I would share..


----------



## the chef (Mar 19, 2010)

Appreciate the info!


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 19, 2010)

:yeahthat:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 19, 2010)

> Not to mention when I am adding nutes to it and the ph starts to go up,



:confused2: When I add nutes my pH always goes down :confused2:

I would be wary of _Spring Water_, that there maybe additives/unknown elements in the water. I have bought _Spring Water_ that had a higher ppm then my tap water.


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 19, 2010)

No RO machines where you live?  It's waaaay cheaper than even a dollar store, I'd bet.


----------

